# Fletching Color for 3D



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I was wondering what is a good color combo to shoot for 3D. Do you want something light, or something dark so nobody else can see where you hit? My local shop holds leagues 4 nights of the week on their indoor range and I'm new to the 3D game. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

It's personal preference. Lots of guys use dark fletching and nocks so other shooters can't nock hunt.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I like black vains and black nocks, nobody can see your arrow for the most part to hit it. WE like to nock hunt on our 3D league.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I use BLack 3-d Duravanes, with BLack beiter nocks!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

I usually use 2 black 3" 3D Duravanes and then use a colored cock vane. I always use black nocks. There is always one arrow in my arsenal that is all black, I even cleaned the Gold Tip printed label off.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

wow. I always like for someone to put one in the 12 or at least right at it so i got something to shoot at. Now with these black nocks it gets a little harder.


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm waiting for black blazers still...


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't mind shooting bright fletched/nocked arrows...the only problem is that I try to watch my arrow flight if they are to bright:thumbs_do


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

I have always shot black nocks. Last year I shot blue 3d Duravanes and this year I am shooting white 3d Duravanes.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I personally shoot brighter vanes and nocks so I can see where i hit and people that shoot dark vanes and dark nocks in my class get alot of razing, old people class. They want to be able to have a good thing to aim at, if they follow me that isn't the case too much unfortunetly.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Fletch colors*

I also use a black nock, but with very dark turquoise vanes that can only be seen through your binoculars.

I also have arrows with Flo. orange and Flo. yellow fletching, so if I am the last shooter, I shoot these arrows so I can see where I hit.

Some of my fellow competitors complain that I am not being fair because they are shooting bright fletched arrows that can be seen.

We all have a choice.

I can chose to assist my competitors with bright fletching or I can chose to let them find the 12 ring on their own.

I choose the latter.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

See I didn't know if their was some sportsmanship or etiquete (sp?) or code of ethics that are associated with fletching color in 3D.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i dont really try to take away from someone else. If they want to shoot for my arrow. Shoot for it. If i put it there there is your aiming point.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

HotShot88 said:


> See I didn't know if their was come sportsmanship or etiquete (sp?) or code of ethics that are associated with fletching color in 3D.


I practice with dark so as not to try and develop looking at arrow flight and shoot tournaments with Bright, so as to help the guys that are shooting in my group...depends if I am shooting good or not though. Sometimes a bright nock or vanes can "sucker you in" into a bad shot or atleast some guys have made that remark...I can see where that could be true if the arrow is kicked in the target but, we always say "alright give us something to shoot at:thumbs_up "


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot light color fletches and nocks.


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

I shoot bright fletching in fact I just recieved some cosmic green vanes from Flex Fletch and they are bright.


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

I shot black nocks and 2 black fletching and 1 orange.


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

I dont shoot 3d, but I had some arrows fletched with black vanetecs, black nocks, and black wraps. I couldnt see where I hit until I was 6ft away from the target. I'd like to see somebody try to hit my nocks from 20yards  New set of arrows are 2 black and 1 red x-vanes on a red wrap with black nocks. I doubt thats going to be any more visible.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

black wrap blue feathers


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

black pin nocks with black 1.8 inch vanetec super spine vanes.


----------



## menaztricks (Apr 2, 2006)

One question, wouldnt it be more of a lack of sportsmanship to use another persons arrow as a target? I would be more pissy at someone trying to hit my arrow to get a better score than someone who is using dark nocks and fletching to avoid that.


----------



## hoytnut76 (Jan 23, 2006)

It doesnt matter bright or dark,usually if you hit an arrow that has a unibushing it usually glances off and the shot is now a bad shot,Ishoot both bright and dark depending on my mood.


----------



## bow10X (Jan 5, 2007)

I use 2 black and 1 blue Quickspins, I use clear Pin nocks on my Carbontech Cheetahs. Works awesome. Tough to see the clear nock


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*what colors ?*

i like to shoot all white vanes and nocks. i like to see my arrow in flight and once it is stuck in the target. my buddy shoots all black because he is tired of me robinhooding his arrows. they are hard to see. dang him !


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*!*

Black nocks with 2 purple and 1 black blazer.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you talking about The Bow Shop in Evansville, IN? If so, I am shooting the league every week. They are a great bunch of guys...I am going to be part of their shooting staff this year. Drop me a line if you are interested in shooting with us during league.


Back to your question..I shoot Gold Tip X-Cutter Pros with a black/chrome reflective wrap, and white and green 3" 3d duravanes. 

The X-Cutters will soon be replaced with CX 3d Select Maximas..


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's 2 blue blazers and one black. Looks like someone got alittle wild with the glue. Did notice it until I took the picture


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

chances are that unless the guess the yardage perfectly and hold perfectly still the aren't going to RH your arrow so I would use any colors you want. I do and have never had my arrows hit and I shot with some pretty darn good 3Ders.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

goldtip22 said:


> black pin nocks with black 1.8 inch vanetec super spine vanes.


me too!! on GT- X cutters

also keep 6 with white pin nocks and white 1.8 inch vanetech super spine vanes for the white animals


----------



## electric134 (Sep 4, 2006)

It all depends on who your shooting with. Most guys are saying black. My buddies and I use black red and yellow. Mix it up if your friendly show everyone where you hit. If your greedy like most of us dark on dark light on light. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i prefer bright colors like these


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Everyone I know carries two colors. One a personal favorite bright combination, and another black stealth arrows. If there is a shooter in the group that shoots only stealth arrows, then everyone else in the group will too, so that all nock aiming advantage is taken away from everybody equally. Otherwise, in a group of more "sportsmanship oriented" shooters, we all shoot the bright colors and we all get equal oppurtunity at nock aiming. So its not really that clever to shoot black arrows anyways.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

also, just because someone is aiming at your nock doesnt mean they are trying to robin hood it. Chances are greater that you'll miss the nock if thats what your aiming at, and if you do robinhood another guys arrow, its highly likely your arrrow will break the nock and glance out of the scoring area rather than ride up the arrow shaft anyways. Its just another visual aid to judge your holdover and alignment when aiming at an area devoid of definition.


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

Not sportsman-like to hit someone else's arrow? I think that's nonsense. If an arrow is in the 12 spot it's fair game. I tell my teammate and those I compete against that if they robin hood my arrow, I'll buy 'em a beer. :darkbeer: 

Shoot black fletching and nocks into any dark colored targets (brown, black, gray), shoot white into white colored targets. It's a fun league, but if you can find a legitimate way to gain a competitive advantage, why not?


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Zypher said:


> I'm waiting for black blazers still...


They are out! Saw them at the local Gander Mt. this morning!!


----------



## RH6898 (Jul 6, 2004)

archerm3 said:


> Everyone I know carries two colors. One a personal favorite bright combination, and another black stealth arrows. If there is a shooter in the group that shoots only stealth arrows, then everyone else in the group will too, so that all nock aiming advantage is taken away from everybody equally. Otherwise, in a group of more "sportsmanship oriented" shooters, we all shoot the bright colors and we all get equal oppurtunity at nock aiming. So its not really that clever to shoot black arrows anyways.


Ditto!


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*sportsmanship???*

Since when does sportsmanship have to do with nock colors and vanes? I shoot black on black on linejammer 250's. Since when is it the first shooters job to give everyone else an aiming point. You have bino's and you should know where the rings are located. If that is the case then I should also be required to give you the yardage that I shot it for, just in case it was a bad shot. I do it for the sole purpose of I don't want to have to replace 130.00 a dozen arrows. If you want to shoot neon green that is fine but don't blame the ones who shoot all black for not giving you an aiming point. That is just my two cents and I will write it off on my taxes as a contributial gift. Good luck this season whether you ushoot all black or bright orange.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

3-d Ben said:


> Since when does sportsmanship have to do with nock colors and vanes? I shoot black on black on linejammer 250's. Since when is it the first shooters job to give everyone else an aiming point. You have bino's and you should know where the rings are located. If that is the case then I should also be required to give you the yardage that I shot it for, just in case it was a bad shot. I do it for the sole purpose of I don't want to have to replace 130.00 a dozen arrows. If you want to shoot neon green that is fine but don't blame the ones who shoot all black for not giving you an aiming point. That is just my two cents and I will write it off on my taxes as a contributial gift. Good luck this season whether you ushoot all black or bright orange.:darkbeer:


What if Ishoot black nocks and only one black vane. Does that mean I'm on the fence? Please don't make me choose I like my blue blazers. But seriously I agree I mean do I have to put away my arrow puller if some elses arm gets tired. Come On! Any tournament is much an expression of the archer as it is competition.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*3d arrows*

I shoot a black nock and 3in feathers, one white as my cock and two dark orange ones. The only way to see these is with some binos.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

All Black. Nocks and vanes. I may shoot an al white arrow at the target as well if im the last shooter as opposed to first in rotation. Shows flight a bit better.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

3-d Ben said:


> Since when does sportsmanship have to do with nock colors and vanes? I shoot black on black on linejammer 250's. Since when is it the first shooters job to give everyone else an aiming point. You have bino's and you should know where the rings are located. If that is the case then I should also be required to give you the yardage that I shot it for, just in case it was a bad shot. I do it for the sole purpose of I don't want to have to replace 130.00 a dozen arrows. If you want to shoot neon green that is fine but don't blame the ones who shoot all black for not giving you an aiming point. That is just my two cents and I will write it off on my taxes as a contributial gift. Good luck this season whether you ushoot all black or bright orange.:darkbeer:


It isnt the first shooters job to provide an aiming point but to shoot the best he can. but you cant take advantage from everyone else and then not return the favor and consider yourself sportmanlike on that action "because its all fair I'm just tryin to win and the rules dont say anything". If one guy shoots black, then we all shoot black, I dont care it makes no difference to me. 

I have no more problem hitting a black nock than a bright one either.

To all the new guys, make up at least a couple of black arrows so that if your in a group where a shooter as ALL BLACK arrows and claims plausible deniability due to his love of the black color, dont complain, dont get mad, just shoot your black arrows too. Because you can bet he's using your bright arrows as an aiming point. Not necessarily to hit it, only for a steady hold.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Its one thing to look through your binos and see the rings, then mentally reconstruct the rings in your mind's eye while your aiming down your peep and pin. Scope shooters have it better off. That why, when you can see a bright nock, look through your binos and say, where I want to hit is 1 inch 2 oclock from that green nock, then when your sighting all you have to worry about is putting your appropriate pin at 1 inch 2 oclock, you have an aiming advantage. Then when your the last shooter, and all the arrows from the guys ahead of you are bracketing the 12 ring, your definitely have an advantage because the arrows are circling your pin or pin gap allowing an extra steady hold. If you can see the nocks. 

Im not saying its illegal to use stealth arrows, nor should it be. It does provide an advantage when your not shooting first and others have bright arrows. And, an unequal advantage, is not sportsmanslike. Clever, yes. Resourceful, yes. Capitalistist, yes. Competitive, yes. Fair, yes because everyone is free to do it. But a sign of good sportmanship? no.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

GroundhogCK said:


> Not sportsman-like to hit someone else's arrow? I think that's nonsense. If an arrow is in the 12 spot it's fair game. I tell my teammate and those I compete against that if they robin hood my arrow, I'll buy 'em a beer. :darkbeer:
> 
> Shoot black fletching and nocks into any dark colored targets (brown, black, gray), shoot white into white colored targets. It's a fun league, but if you can find a legitimate way to gain a competitive advantage, why not?


Um, yeah, trying to break other peoples equipment is sportmanslike. Kinda like defensive lineman trying to destroy a quarterbacks knee on purpose, yeah that real sportmenslike. Yes it happens but it isn't sportmanslike and in the interest of fair competition. Even if you offer them a beer, how does that replace a fifteen dollar arrow. Try shooting better rather than finding a gimmick. Arrow damage in archery is inherent, as is football injuries. But intentional damage is not sportmanslike. 

Yes an arrow in the 12 ring is fair game. But replacing arrows for no reason gets real expensive and real annoying. If you like destroying arrows, I have a little game I play with friends called break the arrow. You shoot one arrow into the target. The other tries to robin hood it. Continue alternating, shooting only at the most previous arrow. You put in one dollar per shot. The first to robin hood gets the pot. Now do that with your ACE's, or Fatboys, or GT pros, or x-10s. Hey, Ill buy you a beer!:cocktail:


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Another thing I have done...take a black sharpie and color the nock and the back (end of the vane by the nock) of each vane. It covers any color no matter what you shoot AND it’s a quick fix and you don't have to refletch if you want all black! :thumbs_up Just a thought.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Arkie Archer said:


> Another thing I have done...take a black sharpie and color the nock and the back (end of the vane by the nock) of each vane. It covers any color no matter what you shoot AND it’s a quick fix and you don't have to refletch if you want all black! :thumbs_up Just a thought.


Yep. Ive done that too..On the days I forgot my stealth arrows in the truck.


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

archerm3 said:


> Um, yeah, trying to break other peoples equipment is sportmanslike. Kinda like defensive lineman trying to destroy a quarterbacks knee on purpose, yeah that real sportmenslike. Yes it happens but it isn't sportmanslike and in the interest of fair competition. Even if you offer them a beer, how does that replace a fifteen dollar arrow. Try shooting better rather than finding a gimmick. Arrow damage in archery is inherent, as is football injuries. But intentional damage is not sportmanslike.
> 
> Yes an arrow in the 12 ring is fair game. But replacing arrows for no reason gets real expensive and real annoying. If you like destroying arrows, I have a little game I play with friends called break the arrow. You shoot one arrow into the target. The other tries to robin hood it. Continue alternating, shooting only at the most previous arrow. You put in one dollar per shot. The first to robin hood gets the pot. Now do that with your ACE's, or Fatboys, or GT pros, or x-10s. Hey, Ill buy you a beer!:cocktail:


You need to reed more carefully friend... If you read what I wrote, I said that I'll buy anyone I play with a beer if they robin hood MY arrow. I fail to see how that is unsportsmanlike. 

If I hit someone else's arrow, I don't offer them anything other than an apology, and that's because I don't owe them anything. Normally the apology is just shrugged off with a smile and a laugh, because it's part of the game. If someone doesn't like it, they should either avoid the 12 spot, or take their arrows and go shoot at home. 

Also, we're not talking about inflicting bodily harm here, we're talking about hitting an arrow that is already resting in the spot I'm aiming at. Your example is not relevant, and I don't appreciate what you are insuating about my character. It's a $7 to $15 arrow in question here, not a $700 bow, or much less a trip to the hospital. 

I shoot arrows near the upper end of that pricing scale... You won't ever hear me complain if someone trashes my arrow. But if they trash one of my arrows, you can bet I'm gonna be seeking their nocks for the rest of the shoot.

On the other hand, I can't stand the guy who takes enjoyment over trashing someone else's arrow, and then gets all p.o.'d when someone trashes his arrow... To me, THAT would is unsportsmanlike.

I can shoot just fine, thank you. When another players arrow is already resting in the 12 spot, I often make a decision to either shoot at that players arrow, or shoot just off to one direction of it -- my decision is based on the attitude of the other player, and that atmosphere of that game. 

At a shoot two weeks ago my league partner and I were playing against two other guys that we were getting along with really well... We were shooting at a Rinehart Cobra at 25 yards, and the other three guys had all shot before me, each of them putting an arrow in the 12 spot with little room. In that case, I opted to aim for my team partner's pink fletched arrow since: a) it stuck out like a sore thumb, b) it was closest to the center of the 12 spot, and c) I knew he wouldn't give a rip if I trashed his arrow. I ended up smacking the side of it and landing that arrow squarely back in his bitzenburger, and we laughed about it for the rest of the night. See, it's all in the attitude of the guys you're shooting with.

Heck, friends and I often play a version of the game you talked about, but it's usually less formal... usually played over a few beers, and always played at distances that are long enough to avoid trashing arrows save for once in a great while.

There's always someone that takes all this too seriously...


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

are you all for real? Damn I dont want to shoot with your group! Trying to break others arrows, sighting on others nocks. Does this really happen all the time?


----------



## scar270 (Dec 5, 2006)

I carry both light and dark. Generally I shoot my bright ones, but if someone is a dink I shoot my dark ones. By dink I don't mean someone else shooting dark arrows, I mean someone who is reall unsportsmanlike, or unfriendly or basically I just don't like them.


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

BowmanJay said:


> are you all for real? Damn I dont want to shoot with your group! Trying to break others arrows, sighting on others nocks. Does this really happen all the time?


Only if there's an arrow in the 12 ring. :darkbeer: 

Seriously, no, it doesn't happen all the time. Robin Hoods in hunter class aren't too common. Sure, lots of arrows come in contact with other arrows, but most of the time the extent of the damage is just that a refletch is required. Not as big a deal as everyone is making of it.

Here's a tip: If you don't want your arrows robin hooded, equip them with unibushings. Every time I see a unibushing arrow get hit, all it does is push the second shooters arrow out of the 12 ring... That way you can encourage guys to hit your arrows all they want -- it's only going to hurt their score.

If robin hoods were unsportsmanlike, don't you think IBO rules would stipulate that robin hooded arrows are counted as a miss? In reality, IBO rules stipulate that anyone who shoots a robin hood gets the same score as the arrow they hit.

At most clubs, robin hoods are celebrated by being hung on the wall. Where are you guys shooting that they are so despised?


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

GroundhogCK said:


> I shoot arrows near the upper end of that pricing scale... You won't ever hear me complain if someone trashes my arrow. But if they trash one of my arrows, you can bet I'm gonna be seeking their nocks for the rest of the shoot.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't stand the guy who takes enjoyment over trashing someone else's arrow, and then gets all p.o.'d when someone trashes his arrow... To me, THAT would is unsportsmanlike.
> 
> IThere's always someone that takes all this too seriously...


So if someone trashes one of your arrows by accident, your going to intentionally seek revenge on his arrows? I hope thats not what you mean. Thats just silly.

But yes if I bust your arrow and you buy me a beer that is commendable. I apologize, that was not the point I was trying to make. Again, if MY arrow is in the 12, and someone breaks it, I'll shake your hand and give you the arrow to put on your wall. 

This is not about the ability to robin hood an arrow. Its about gaining an advantage against your competitors by eliminating an aiming point for shooters that shoot after you, yet getting an aiming point when you shoot after someone with bright arrows. And I say again, yes that is unsportmanslike conduct. In my book. But I guess my book is no longer in print.

A guy was just asking what colors to use in 3.D and I am trying to illuminate the etiquette and customs of the common 3D tourney. In the interest of fair competition. 

I dont think its ever too serious to help out newbies with honest questions about customs and fairness.


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

archerm3 said:


> A guy was just asking what colors to use in 3.D and I am trying to illuminate the etiquette and customs of the common 3D tourney. In the interest of fair competition.
> 
> I dont think its ever too serious to help out newbies with honest questions about customs and fairness.


Agreed. I think we are on the same page. Tell you what, I'll take the 15 yard penalty for unsportsmanlike conduct, and let's move on. We both know what we're trying to say.  :darkbeer:


----------



## rdw212189 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Fletching*

I Use 2' Blazer on x7 eclipse 2 Red, 1 Black ....Black Nock .....


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

I Shoot All Black Or All White Depending On The Animal. If You Want To See Where My Arrow Hit, Use Your Binos!!!


----------



## Little_Nupper (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe that if i have a good arrow in a target it is a compliment for someone to be shooting at my arrow...all this sportsmanship stuff is rubbish. i have 2 arrows, a set for if i am shooting with people with bright colored arrows, and a set for people with dark, if they are going to play that game i will play it with them. I think it is nice of archers to help eachother by shooting light colored arrows for eachother that i believe is good sportsmanship. Every time you shoot an arrow light or dark vanes you take a chance of it getting hit, that can't be helped. But it is nice if everyone would shoot light fletches and help everyone out, so all archers are on an equal level as long as you rotate everyone has a chance to be shooting at other peoples arrows. That way everyone wins and everyone shoot better.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

Orange and white with a bright nock for me. If you bust em up they always make more. I could careless what anyone else shoots. I have shot with guys that had black on black and I actually found it easier to see them on the lighter colored targets. Of course the black ones made it more difficult but the way they set targets back in holes I can't even see the rings with my binos:mg:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

ALL blue 1.8 3d duravanes on the back of my series 22's

hard to see still not black..


----------



## PDR (Jan 17, 2007)

Scottyluck said:


> It's personal preference. Lots of guys use dark fletching and nocks so other shooters can't nock hunt.


I shoot bright... nock hunt me and get a 5 too


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Think about this!*

If you want to assist your 3D shooting buddies, shoot bright vanes so they can see where your arrow scores and if you score a 12, they can use your arrow to shoot at and help them also shoot a 12.

After awhile, if you get tire of your shooting buddies striking your nocks and damaging your arrows, you can start shooting darker vanes and nocks and eliminate your shooting buddies from damaging your arrows.

If you are completing and winning is not that big of a deal to you, shoot bright vanes and nocks, so again you can help your competitors win.

Seriously, if I shoot first, I shoot dark vanes and nocks, but if I shoot last, I shoot bright nocks and vanes so I can see where I scored.

I'm just that way.:wink:


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

and to all of you with the dark (black) fletch and nock combo, i bet you dont walk off the course with many new friends or at least with anyone who would wish to shoot with you again.JMO


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

csteinberg said:


> and to all of you with the dark (black) fletch and nock combo, i bet you dont walk off the course with many new friends or at least with anyone who would wish to shoot with you again.JMO


If that's the reason they don't want to be my friend, then I'm fine with not having that friend. Making friends has more to do with your attitude while shooting with others, not your equipment choice. I've made plenty of new friends in leagues this year -- actually, every team we've shot against so far I would consider new friends. They all thought the dark fletch was a good idea, and several of those guys have gone that route now...

If they don't want to shoot with me again it was because probably because of the scorecard, not my fletching color.  :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like to "bling" people into forgetting what I actually scored.....


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

PDR said:


> I shoot bright... nock hunt me and get a 5 too


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

SO TRUE!!!!

People assume where it hits is where it "should be" lol. :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I like to "bling" people into forgetting what I actually scored.....



Especially on close range targets. I think this year im gonna do a full spray crest in the most obnoxious bright orance that i can find. Screw with those nock hunters!


----------

